# 1943 LA fiber plate



## Jose 711 (Apr 13, 2022)

Up for DND.
I have the original strap when it got clipped off the bike.
Good luck and shipping is $8 in the lower 48 US


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 13, 2022)

50 bucks.


----------



## Jose 711 (Apr 13, 2022)

island schwinn said:


> 50 bucks.



Thanks for the start. ND


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 13, 2022)

65


----------



## Jose 711 (Apr 13, 2022)

OldSkipTooth said:


> 65



Thank you, ND!


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 13, 2022)

$75


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 13, 2022)

80


----------



## Jose 711 (Apr 13, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> 80



Thank you, ND


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2022)

$92


----------



## Jose 711 (Apr 13, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> $92



Thank you. ND!


----------



## Jose 711 (Apr 13, 2022)

We are far off what it would take fr me to let it go.


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 14, 2022)

Not alot of color but killer imprint, very nice!
$165.00


----------



## Jose 711 (Apr 14, 2022)

IngoMike said:


> Not alot of color but killer imprint, very nice!
> $165.00



Thank you my friend but ND


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 14, 2022)

@Mike Franco


----------

